# Very long bringing up net.eth0

## Yarra

After update to udev-225 bringing net.eth0 is very long. About 1 miunte.

How to fix it?

```
 cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#mac_eth0="00:22:15:0B:18:FD"

config_eth0="192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#gateway_eth0="192.168.2.1"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.2.1"

dns_servers="192.168.2.1"
```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Can you post the relevant of log?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Yarra,

I'll guess that you have a r8169 card that can benefit from firmware.

The driver waits for 60 sec if the firmware cannot be found.

dmesg will show the pause and the firmware load failure.  

Please put your dmesg on a pastebin and post a link to it.

----------

## Yarra

This delay did not appear until after the upgrade. 

dmesg

rc.log

emerge --info

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Yarra,

You do have a r8169 network card as eth0 but its not the cause of the delay.

Indeed, there are no delays to be seen in dmesg, nor are there any attempts to load firmware.

Your dmesg is truncated. I would expect to find a line like my 

```
[   12.262753] r8169 0000:0a:06.0 eth0: link up
```

but its missing.

Maybe its your very old kernel? 

```
Linux version 3.3.8-gentoo
```

If you have been updating your kernel, the newer kernel(s) are not being used.

----------

